# Nitrite Levels



## G11825X (Dec 6, 2007)

For the last 2 days after not checking for about a week my nitrite levels have been at 10 (the highest # on the chart I have) I did a 40% water change yesterday after that reading and checked again 2day 2 find the same readings. 
The ph is also a little low (btw 6-6.5) as well. The Nitrate levels r also above zero.

This is a new tank setup (75g) and has been up and running since the 1st of this month. I have 1 cannister and an emperor 400 power, a few plants. I originally had a few other fish in the tank for about 2 or 3 days b4 I bought my 5 reds to cycle but maybe it wasn't long enough. For the 1st wk and a half All the levels were perfect w/0 on the Nitrate/Nitrite Levels.

Ammonia seems ok on the .5 level on the chart I have thagt is the 1st reading after Zero.

By the way the fish seem normal and r eating well.

Should I b alarmed or should I let things level off naturally?

THX!


----------



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

It sounds like your tank is finishing off its break in period! I had this problem a few days ago.

Ammonia is dead plants, un-eaten food and fish waste.

Ammonia is turned into NitrItes by the bacteria in the filter and the top layer of gravel.

NitrAte is the waste left behind by the bacteria, this is removed from the tank slightly by live plants and mainly by water changes!

Im pretty sure thats correct, as i said im new to this business myself!

This image helps me alot!


----------



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

btw go to your local pet store and purchase something to up the PH level to 7. When doing this dont add the stuff to the tank directly treat the water you are inserting during the water change, this will introduce the fish to a higher PH level without causing shock or stress.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

webby said:


> btw go to your local pet store and purchase something to up the PH level to 7. When doing this dont add the stuff to the tank directly treat the water you are inserting during the water change, this will introduce the fish to a higher PH level without causing shock or stress.


Most if not all experienced aquarists here on P-Fury would tell you that a stable, constant pH is a whole lot less stressful to your fish than a fluctuating pH.
6.0-6.5 is fine. Especially if it's more 6.5, that's very, very close to perfect for them.
Be grateful that you have such a lower pH. Many here have to deal with 7.8+!


----------



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

the_skdster said:


> Be grateful that you have such a lower pH. Many here have to deal with 7.8+!


Me being one of them!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

webby said:


> btw go to your local pet store and purchase something to up the PH level to 7. When doing this dont add the stuff to the tank directly treat the water you are inserting during the water change, this will introduce the fish to a higher PH level without causing shock or stress.


what do you know anything about piranhas they prefer acid water less than 7

dude dont get squat your 6.5 is perfecttttttttttt your nitrates do more water changes and your nitrates just wait they will go down to 0 soon i just checked my new 210 3 days ago and mine were high then today they were 0 so dont stress sounds to me like every thing is great and on schedule


----------



## G11825X (Dec 6, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> btw go to your local pet store and purchase something to up the PH level to 7. When doing this dont add the stuff to the tank directly treat the water you are inserting during the water change, this will introduce the fish to a higher PH level without causing shock or stress.


what do you know anything about piranhas they prefer acid water less than 7

dude dont get squat your 6.5 is perfecttttttttttt your nitrates do more water changes and your nitrates just wait they will go down to 0 soon i just checked my new 210 3 days ago and mine were high then today they were 0 so dont stress sounds to me like every thing is great and on schedule
[/quote]
Thx, I was just really concerned about the nitrite level cause I know that can b vital if 2 high. 
I don't think the guy meant any harm but... I was pretty ok w/the ph level cause I heard of ps being flexible when it comes to ph and even done well in 5.5. I just wanted to give an overview of the readings I was getting.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Add salt.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

barbianj said:


> Add salt.


What will this do?
I use it in water changes slightly...just for good measure though.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

It will reduce the chances of nitrite poisoning, brown blood disease.


----------



## G11825X (Dec 6, 2007)

Down 2 four, don't know what happened exactly I took a nap 4 about 50 mins and all seemed normal although they've been a little less active the last day and a half, no a lot less. When I awoke they seemed 2 b all over the place like b4 even at the top. as I got outta bed I saw y the were at the top they were trying to finish off their littlke Brother/Sister. Still living but the whole tail gone and had very little lif at all left. 
I don't believe this was a straight up kill I think the chemistry of the water must've taken its toll on the liittle guy and they saw his weakened state and took advantage. Its strange how they were ALL so inactive b4 my nap then when they were trying to eat the poor P they were active as they were b4 these water issues.
This P was the smallest of the bunch and kinda my favorite but I kinda didn't expect all 5 2 reach adult hood and maybe its 4 the best since they'd have 2 share the smallish 75g.
Hope this cycling is almost completed...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

doesnt sound good mate, you need to lower this nitrate and maybe add some sodium bi-carb to strabalize the ph.................water changes need to be done frequently buddy


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Gary X said:


> Add salt.


Exactly. Toss in a tablespoon of salt...and do daily water 10%-20% waterchanges until nitrites drop to zero.


----------

